# Got Work?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy with it?
How recent and how long?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It has its ups and downs.
9 1/2 years.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Got work?* Yep.
*Happy with it?* Nup - hate it with a passion.
*How long?* 2.5 years


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, this is like the first post of yours that actually makes _some _sense.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Working - yes.
Happy - yeah it's pretty good.
How long - 1.5 years.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yup. It pays well, and I don't have to deal with a ton of people, so that's certainly nice. It's also pretty flexible with time. Had it for going on 2 years now.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Working - Yes
Happy with it? - Not entirely, but I don't hate it.
How long - 1 year, 3 months.


----------



## OverLife (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes
Yes
5 months


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Haven't worked for 2 years.
Worked off and on for 22 years.
Didn't hate it but wasn't happy with it either.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, and I love it. The people there are more interested in me and in helping me out socially if I'm screwing up than anyone on this forum, actually. :duck



Perkins said:


> Wow, this is like the first post of yours that actually makes _some _sense.


There's probably a secret hidden meaning.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, so happy for my job, self employed with a nice IT business but looking to work on my PhD or another degree


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Working - Yep
Happy - Nope, **** pay, too many hours, unrealistic demands, not even remotely interesting, just mind numbing..tedious...*shudder*
How Long - 5 months now :roll

Buttt...Jobs a job..


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I loved everything I did*

I would never quit anything

When relationships end, and the girlfriends and employers choose that

It's the tip of the iceberg of rejection

The 1st event leads to the next

Everyone assumes they'll be perfect. I did.

When you do nothing wrong, and get accused of it, it's a new universe to discover. It's impossible to scramble right up back to the tip of the iceberg.

I want to preach to the people in the chapel of the school I went to Latin Motto: labor omnia vincit = 'work conquers all'

We heard a lot of sermons there - life stories - good and bad. The Chaplain has agreed to it. It might be something natural for me to do. I might start with 'never consider doing anything unless you really know you'll love it. '


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Working - Yes (x2)
Happy - Yes for one, no for the other.
How long - Almost 3 years for one, 5 and a half months for the other.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

It's a job... not a career. I use it as a means to an end.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Melodies0fLife said:


> It's a job... not a career. I use it as a means to an end.


Dont understand the last sentence ?


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

If I was not beaten by my problems, I would be some type of physicist long ago.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Working - yes
Happy - I wouldn't say I'm ecstatic about the fact I have to get up at 5 aM to shove fruits and vegetables around for several hours. I certainly don't mind it. Happy with the.cash flow and it's a good opportunity to practice those social skills.

How long - almost 5 months


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm, Not sure why every thread has to be about getting a girlfriend?

Anyway, I've been working as a machinist for 5 years. I make carbide cutting bits for CNC machines. I also unfortunately work a second job in retail. My typical weekday consists of driving 30 min to work at 3am, getting off at 10am, driving another 30 to my other job, getting off at 4pm, driving 1 hour back home, eating, taking a shower, then driving 45 minutes to school, not getting home till 9-9:30pm, going to sleep ( If I'm lucky ), then doing it all over again the next day. Then on Friday, I go in to work at 1am-9am. After all is said and done, I end up only walking away with enough money to pay rent and eat at best, two meals a day.

Be thankful if you're family is privileged and you have parents to pay your way.


----------



## last hope (May 2, 2013)

JamesM2 said:


> *Got work?* Yep.
> *Happy with it?* Nup - hate it with a passion.
> *How long?* 2.5 years


What he said


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

Got Work? Yes....for now.

Happy With it? The job is fine, the boss is not.

How long? A little over three years.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Never did any job I didn't love*



JamesM2 said:


> *Got work?* Yep.
> *Happy with it?* Nup - hate it with a passion.
> *How long?* 2.5 years


Everything lasted between 1 to 2.5 years.
My career has always mostly involved getting kicked out. I can subscribe to that. I'm tortured by not allowed to do anything

So I really want to do anything different and horrible, dirty or unpleasant
cold, unhealthy

dealing with people

I've tried everything. I want to spend the rest of my life doing something

but I know I won't be allowed to do anything I haven't done all my life already


----------

